# Killifish in a Nano tank...Tips...



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

Would it be ok to have a pair of male and female Killifish in a planted Nano tank of 5 gallons? i am planning on starting a Nano tank...any tips?? 5 gallons but if my mom lets me then 10 gallons...


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Killies actually prefer smaller places. They live in puddles in the wild, for crying out loud! They like heavily planted tanks but they prefer dark substrates with subdued lighting. A planted tank and subdued lighting do not mix. But do not despair. I would set up a 5 or 10 gallon with a small fluorescent bulb (8-15 watts or so). And then throw some duckweed to float on the surface. It will grow quickly and curb algae growth and provide shade for your killies. Then throw in some low-light plants such as Cryptocorynes and Anubias to fill in with some plants. 
I don't know if you wished to keep other fish in there as well, but killies tend to like to keep to themselves, not making very good community fish.
Read these:
Lyretail Killfish
Gardneri Killifish


----------



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

hey thanx, i was having trouble fiding enough light to grow plants, but now that you say that they dont like alot of light it makes everyting alot easier  also...can i have more than a pair in one tank, i am looking on breeding them, i herd it wasent that difficult...


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

Don't keep more then one species in the tank, or they will interbreed...


----------



## Steve_WI (Nov 16, 2002)

I have always wanted to have killies in my 2 tanks but 2 concerns come to mind. 1 is especially in my area, they are very hard if impossible to find. Your best bet if you want killies or are looking for them is to go on the web like aquabid.com and buy them that way. Even though they sell heat packs, in my opinion its best to buy your fish in the summer if you live in the cold north like me. 
And the other concern that bothers me from ever buying killies is that on average they will only live a year. You better get fry from the parents or else you will have to start the whole process again next year.


----------



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

i have panchax, they are killies but are they any diff. in how long they live? i live in Illinois, i can get killies at alot of places, probly cus i work for pet stores


----------



## danpbmx (Nov 24, 2002)

i have panchax, they are killies but are they any diff. in how long they live? i live in Illinois, i can get killies at alot of places, probly cus i work for pet stores


----------



## TommyBoy (Jan 7, 2005)

*killies in office "bowl"*

You ask: Can Killies thrive in a nano set up? ...in a word: ABSOLUTELY!!!!

At my office, we are allowed "fish bowls" but not "aquariums." SO what did I do? I made a filtered (Red Sea NANO model), heated (the new Hygro brand flat mini-heater) 1/2 globe flower vase (0.75 gal) into a small (nano) planted "bowl" with lighting. In it I placed extras / scraps I collected from my "big aquariums ONLY" buddy and from a LFS.

Specifically, I:
-- placed in the bowl, a small aquaium wood scrap and tied (with a dark cotton thread) a small off-shoot sprig of nana anubias and a little java moss.
-- threw in some millfoil (I think its called?), small clump of riccia and frog bite for overhead cover. 
-- planted a $2 crypto in the corner (2 Xs). 1st plant died down to roots. 2nd one started to do so but added SeaChem liquid fert and it stablized. Both seem to be coming back now (2 months later), yikes.

About 6 weeks ago, I was given a pair (M+F) of Cape Lopez Lyretail Killies (A. australe), 1st fish in the bowl other than an otto. I was a little concerned since the bowl was still cycling & stablizing (millfoils were just starting to root, etc.). But I thought the conditions were probably good enough (pH, KH, etc.). I now have at least 8 known sizes (generations?) of fry. The parents are at it almost every 3rd day. 

And, I'm trying to figure out what to do with so many Killies in such a small bowl. ...like, When to fish them out? ...setting up a transport mechanism (away from the office). ...distro to LFS, etc.


----------



## groovay (Apr 6, 2004)

I think a 5 gallon may be too small for a panchax..These kind of killies are quite easy to keep but can be qutie agressive. If you like I'd suggest fp.gardneri or australe species.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Dec 19, 2013)

the myth of killies living in puddles is misunderstood.
While some killies are adapted to lives in harsh environments that have limited seasonal rain, and they are born after diapause, grow, mate and lay eggs in the substrate all hopefully before the water evaporates, this is not the case for many species. 
killifish can be great tank inhabitants in smaller tanks. some of the old school killifish enthusiasts keep many groups and many species in very small tanks ranging from half gallon for egg hatching, to 2.5 gal for smaller fish maybe as pairs, to 5s or 10s gallon tanks for adult fish in planted tanks. it depends more on the species


----------

